# öğrettiklerimiz



## rupertbrooke

In this piece of pavement 'art', can someone analyse the exact structure of the above verb? It seems to have too many sullixes, viz. -dik, -ler, & -imiz:- 'we' 'they' & 'our'. I can't figure it out!

SOKAK YA DA KALDIRIM SANATI MI, YOKSA SERBEST KÜRSÜ MÜ?


Yer     : Gülhane 
Tanım : Park kapısının önündeki kaldırım
Mesaj : Koşmayı öğrettiklerimiz
              Geride kaldığımızı sanmasınlar
              Biz her zaman onların
              Ulaşacağı noktadayız!
İmzalar: Fındıkzadeli Emrecan
               Sansar
               8İt!


----------



## FlyingBird

its not possible to translate to english. öğrettiklerimiz can mean many things, depend on text 

But here you can read about rules 

http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_299
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_297
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_300
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_302
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_305
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_311
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_327
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lesson_328


----------



## adelan

First -ler is plural suffix - imiz is first person plural suffix likewise in ev-ler-imiz (our houses)

Then main problem should be tik suffix in öğret-tik which also means "we taught" however the word "öğrettiklerimiz" is nominalization of "öğrettiğimiz şeyler" (things we taught) therefore you may consider the -tik suffix as nominalization suffix

yap-tık-lar-ım = the things I've done
yaz-dık-lar-ın = the things you wrote
etc.


----------



## rupertbrooke

So in context it means 'the running that we taught/ learned' or what? Thanks. Thanks also to Flying Bird.


----------



## adelan

in that sentence the subject that you cannot see is "people" therefore it might be basically translated as "the people that we taught running"


----------



## Rallino

Koşmayı öğrettiğimiz insan*lar* = The people whom we taught the running (how to run)
Koşmayı öğrettik*ler*imiz = (reduced clause) Those whom we taught the running (how to run)

_Edit: Crossposted with adelan._


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Rallino. At last I know what it means. It has been puzzling me all day.


----------



## mighty_atlas

SOKAK YA DA KALDIRIM SANATI MI, YOKSA SERBEST KÜRSÜ MÜ?

SREET-WISE or SIDEWALK ART, OR PLATFORM FOR FREE SPEECH ?


Location : Gülhane 
Desc.: The sidewalk before the park gate
Msg. : Koşmayı öğrettiklerimiz -  The ones we taught how to run
              Geride kaldığımızı sanmasınlar
              Biz her zaman onların
              Ulaşacağı noktadayız!

Don't they dare to think
we'll be left behind.
We are always at the spot
they can reach
Autographs : Fındıkzadeli Emrecan
               Sansar ( marten )
               8İt! ( Flea )

The ones we taught how to run


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, mighty_atlas, for the full translation.
 This is what I had got:-
Those who we have thought how to run
Should not think that we have fallen behind
We are always at the point 
Where they will finally arrive

The translations roughly correspond.


----------



## algomir

rupertbrooke said:


> Thanks, mighty_atlas, for the full translation.
> This is what I had got:-
> Those who we have thought how to run
> Should not think that we have fallen behind
> We are always at the point
> Where they will finally arrive
> 
> The translations roughly correspond.



Very good translation


----------



## mighty_atlas

You are welcome.

Hope I can offer an alternate translation, in-line with yours :

Koşmayı öğrettiklerimiz 
              Geride kaldığımızı sanmasınlar
              Biz her zaman onların
              Ulaşacağı noktadayız!

( Our apprentices ), the ones we taught the running ( verb )
Should not think we have fallen behind
We are always at a place
They ,too, can attain.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, mighty_atlas! It all helps my fluency. I appreciate your efforts on my behalf.


----------



## mighty_atlas

Thanks !

Let me reply with the lines of a WHO song

" Anytime, Anyhow, Anywhere ! "

)


----------



## mighty_atlas

Live at the Leeds 

)


----------

